# frequency, audio quality sound test CD



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

ok So I've got most of my system together now, and I would like to check the sound quality with one of those test CD's. As I have heard its much easier to check for sound quality using tones rather than music.

anyone recomend a certain one?


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

You can get single test tones from realmofexcursion.com, but I think it's smarter to listen to music to gauge what your system is going to sound like. You're going to be listening to music when you drive so turn on some music that you'd be listening to. There are SQ CDs that could work, like the IASCA test CD.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I vote music as well. All the hi-fi guys have good reference material...not reference tones. Not that they can't be useful.

Check this out: http://www.tnt-audio.com/topics/testrecords.html


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I'd actually recommend using music... test tones Imho are better for comparisons between different equipment/cars as it can eliminate many confounding variables.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

What you need is the AutoSound 2000 CDs


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I have a CD called the Ultimate Demonstration CD. Has some really cool (and good sounding) material on it.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

solacedagony said:


> I have a CD called the Ultimate Demonstration CD. Has some really cool (and good sounding) material on it.


x2. Very nicely recorded.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

cool I'll check it out


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> I vote music as well. All the hi-fi guys have good reference material...not reference tones. Not that they can't be useful.
> 
> Check this out: http://www.tnt-audio.com/topics/testrecords.html


Nice list. I agree that the Dire Straits album is excellent. I use it as one of my demo discs. I'll have to check out some of the others.


----------

